# Very Nice surprise



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday after noon the mailman brought a big box.

Inside was










It matches my sig photo.

Custom painted mail box. I guess Kristi Edington did all the great painting. 
But what amazed me was Rodneys ability to pick up such a nice looking mail box.










matches our logo on the cars.

Rodney must have spent hours picking it out.

I just had to share this.

thanks so much.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty, that's great. Rodney is a great guy!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW very nice! Yes Rodney is a nice guy. And Kristi is the greatest!

I just have one question...how does one get on their christmas list???

Bubba


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Merry Christmas, Marty, Carrie, and all.

Jim and Susie Carter


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You get mail out there ?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 25 Dec 2010 06:08 PM 
You get mail out there ?









MAIL? I thought that to have the ends cut out and then buried to make a tunnel!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, Marty. Kristi DOES a wonderful job with personalizing mail boxes. Yup, just great.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Marty, If you put that up the kids will have a field day throwing corn at it this summer. Nice Mailbox!


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have wanted to get that done for Marty & Carrie for quite a while. I was working on Christmas crafts for my family and friends and told Rodney to take that big mailbox down off the shelf in the garage and get me a pic of Marty's engines and I would paint the mailbox for him. Got it done and it looks great. Rodney said we would take it up to Marty & Carrie and he didn't get around to it, so I put it in the mail and then he came home the next day and said we might go to Marty's tomorrow! I told him I mailed the box already, so we didn't go! Glad you like it. It took many hours to complete both sides, but I just had to put both pictures on the box! We really appreciate all you do for us when you have your "thingy". The mailbox is a thank you for all the work you put into it for all of our enjoyment. Anyone who is interested in having a custom box painted can contact me through Rodney. I enjoy making them. They look great. We have a white box with a black steam Mikado on it! Rodney will have to put a picture of our box on here. 


Kristi








Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bubba,
You never know, maybe you will be next years lucky winner!!

Kristi


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That was very nice, and looks GREAT!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You just never know what'll turn up!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it allot! great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 25 Dec 2010 06:08 PM 
You get mail out there ?









Yea Some guy on a horse brings it out to them.


Great looking Mail Box.

JJ 

PS There is another guy that comes out in a Brown Buck Board that brings boxes.


----------

